# Metal Conduit ...



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MS_Sparky_352 said:


> What sizes of metal conduit are considered "small" metal conduit ..


Branch Circuit runs...

Where branch circuits = #6 to #14 -- admitting that #14 is not used for power circuits in Commercial and Industrial circuits. 

( At least not around here -- local amendments to the NEC and all that. )

1/2" thru 1" -- all suitable for hand bending -- would always be deemed 'small' stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Too me anything 1" and smaller, others may say smaller than 2".


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

That is such a strange question. If you run 6 inch RMC all day, 2 inch looks pretty small.


----------



## MS_Sparky_352 (Sep 11, 2017)

backstay said:


> That is such a strange question. If you run 6 inch RMC all day, 2 inch looks pretty small.


I'm thinking in terms of cutting with a band saw .. I'm new to the power tool game and a lot of guys on the crew want power but the Milwaukee 12v M12 portable band saw looks perfect for the conduit we've been cutting .. 3/4 EMT .. But I'm also thinking future cutting and I'd like to get the most versatility for my money .. What are your thoughts ..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MS_Sparky_352 said:


> I'm thinking in terms of cutting with a band saw .. I'm new to the power tool game and a lot of guys on the crew want power but the Milwaukee 12v M12 portable band saw looks perfect for the conduit we've been cutting .. 3/4 EMT .. But I'm also thinking future cutting and I'd like to get the most versatility for my money .. What are your thoughts ..



First off all I think your employer should be supplying cutting tools for conduit and pipe.

If you are going to buy a bandsaw for yourself you should gear it towards the materials you will be cutting most.

Normally you'd be cutting more threaded rod, uni-strut, and 1" and smaller EMT than larger sizes on most jobs.

If you're cutting large EMT and pipe you may prefer a cut-off saw.

I rather use a Hackzall than a sawzall or full size band saw for all thread and small EMT just for ease of use, this is why I want the small M12 bandsaw.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

And the M12 doubles as bunny cutters. 

I agree the employer should be supplying power/battery tools. It doesn't hurt to have your own in a pinch, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

cabletie said:


> And the M12 doubles as bunny cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the employer should be supplying power/battery tools. It doesn't hurt to have your own in a pinch, but I wouldn't make a habit out of it.



I started using my M12 for terminating since it is faster then ratchet cutters and I can make square cuts instead of the pinched ends. Also easier when I was pulling larger multi circuit MC home runs (9/12 MC).


----------

